# wal mart recipe w/goats milk..



## Island Creek Farm (Jun 16, 2010)

I've made two basic wal mart (w/lard) batches, and had no issues...I'd like to try it with goats milk since we have a TON of it...is the procedure the same, just subbing milk for water? Thought I read somewhere to freeze the milk before adding lye (to keep it from burning and changing color), but can't find that message now...can someone set me straight?

thanks!


----------



## Guest (Mar 29, 2011)

Yes you freeze the milk,freezing in cubes is easier to measure and stir.. you still have to add the lye slowly and I also set my bowl of milk/lye mix in ice water to keep it from burning my milk.. do you do not want a burnt orange color, you want it to stay as white as possible.. lemon yellow is ok..


----------



## Island Creek Farm (Jun 16, 2010)

Am I dissolving the lye crystals *on* the milk cubes (????).


----------



## linbee (Jul 7, 2010)

Yes, pour it right on top - I stir while pouring (be sure you have your gloves & goggles on). Pour slowly, and the lye will melt your cubes.


----------



## Anita Martin (Dec 26, 2007)

I pour my lye all at once onto the cubes and then use a rubber spatula to stir and gently turn the milk cubes over. let it set a minute, stir and turn again. In a few minutes it will start to melt. Don't let it set for more than a few seconds as it will burn and you will get hard orange pieces. My mixture is always very white. Strain through a strainer, and watch the last you pour out for crystals of lye, if you see them, make sure you don't add them to the soap. The strainer should get them.


----------



## faithfarm (May 10, 2010)

I freeze the goats milk in ice cube trays and then use ice cubes for about 1/4 of my liquid in the recipe. I place the cubes in the pan right when I am preparing everything for soaping and by the time I am ready to add the lye the milk/water cubes have started to melt. I slowly add the lye over the cubes while stirring and so far I haven't had any burnt milk. I have done this with milk alone as well.

Hope


----------

